

360° music video - YOU turn the camera around as it plays - CWIZO
http://www.youtube.com/doritosuk

======
CWIZO
I would love to know how they managed to do this? What sort of camera did they
use?

~~~
lhorie
My guess is they mounted a few cameras in the middle and stitched the frames
together using something similar to Photoshop's photomerge feature (the one
that people use to make panoramas)

